# Sub for Music/Theater



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

i am building a new 22X17 room, not a dedicated theater, rather a living room in which music and home theater are a central feature. I have been looking at REL R-305s to go with Sonus Faber Domus Concertos. Someone just recommended that i consider the James EMB-1200s. I don't know James, nor where to hear them. I will be using the system 60% HT, 40% music. Music is latin jazz (Gipsy King type stuff), Steely Dan (type music) and southern R&B. Any thoughts?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

That is a big room to try to get movie level bass (Home Theater application). Normally you need dual sub drivers in such a room to get close to desired bass levels for movies. Worth contacting SVS with an email to or PM them on their forum here. Best to have the room volume calculated at cubic feet (need your ceiling height).


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... and add to that ceiling height, the any room dimensions that are open to your living room. It _may_ take some serious subwoofing. Although I did test drive an SVS PB10-ISD in my huge great room and it surprised me with WOTW. It's limited on the extreme low end, but it sounded really good and shook the room.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

If you're building the room, I'd consider an IB.. you can get some outrageously good sound with an IB.. and since you're building the room, putting this in should be relatively easy.

JCD


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

I like the james a little. its a nice sub, but you really need to get some power to it before you can actually hear it. Because the way its built, dual chamber 1 passive radiator and one driver, at low volume it seems like nothing is commin out.

I really really like the JL Fathom f113. very musical, neat EQ, and goes pretty low. If i had the cash to buy a sub like that i would in a second.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey derwin,

I'd agree with JCD... If you are handy and so inclined, an IB will give you a lot for your money. It's also rather hidden (good WAF) and pretty cool to exhibit to your friends that are into "this kind of thing." There are a bunch of IB threads around here.

Good luck, and welcomd to the Shack!


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Whatever you decide on, go BIG. Lots of headroom. My room is about that size and I'm upgrading from a 15" sealed sub to an IB with four 18" drivers.


----------



## ghstudio (Jul 27, 2007)

You really have to hear the James EMB's to appreciate them. A small company but this speaker was designed by one of the top speaker engineers in the country and it's unique. I just replaced my Sunfire sub with an EMB-1000 and the difference is startling. The James is in exactly the same place as the sunfire, yet it has no boomyness at all....it just blends in and adds musical bass. I typically play music at relatively low levels and I have no problem at all hearing the bass from the James.

The problem, of course, is where can you hear them. I don't have a good answer. I found a spotless demo for 1/2 price so I bought it figuring I'd sell either the Sunfire or the James. No contest...the Sunfire will be on EBAY by this weekend. The James is that good.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

derwin424 said:


> I have been looking at REL R-305s to go with Sonus Faber Domus Concertos.


For what that Rel cost I would highly recommend this subwoofer.

SVS PB12-Plus/2

Piano Black is on sale for $1299. 

http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-plus2.cfm


----------

